# Handedness



## Cap'n Sofa (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, there wasn't a thread and I was curious. What is your handedness?

I'm a righty who plans to become an ambidexter.


----------



## Green (Jul 31, 2010)

mixed-handed, originally right. trying to become ambidextrous considering one of arms is considerably stronger then the other.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm left handed. You right handed people don't realise how many objects have a handedness. Can openers especially can go die in a ditch. And knives usually have the sharp bit on one side of the blade, making me look very awkward when I'm trying to spread butter :(

Also game controllers have the d-pad on the left and buttons on the right. That wasn't really an inconvenience since I never thought about it, since it's always been that way, no idea what made me realise it in the first place though.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 1, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> mixed-handed, originally right. trying to become ambidextrous considering one of arms is considerably stronger then the other.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 1, 2010)

Extremely left-handed. I don't use my right hand for anything.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 1, 2010)

Jessie said:


> Extremely left-handed. I don't use my right hand for anything.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 1, 2010)

Left.


----------



## Green (Aug 1, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Left.


YES

called it


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 1, 2010)

wait wait wait what this forum has that many more left-handed than right-handed?


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Aug 1, 2010)

Ambidextrous, more or less. I tend to prefer my left, but end up using my right for a bunch of stuff because the world is built for righties. I: I also have strange mixups, like writing lefty and signing my name righty, or drawing with both hands at once. (That got some looks in the art classes..)


----------



## Green (Aug 1, 2010)

L'il Dwagie said:


> [..]or drawing with both hands at once. (That got some looks in the art classes..)


actually, i quite like doing this. pretty simple and not nearly as patience-snapping, for lack of a better word.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 1, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> wait wait wait what this forum has that many more left-handed than right-handed?


There are probably many more right-handers. However, lefft-handers, who are the extreme minority, will use the opportunity to make themselves look like special snowflakes.

Oh, and right-handed.


----------



## voltianqueen (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm right-handed. Although my left-handwriting is improving after I felt like practicing.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 1, 2010)

Originally right-handed, but I trained myself to write, draw, etc. with my left hand.


----------



## Spoon (Aug 1, 2010)

Right-handed. Occasionally, I'll try writing and doodling with my left hand, but the result isn't anything special.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm right handed. Don't even try to do stuff with my left hand.....


----------



## spaekle (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm right-handed too. I seem to remember there are a couple of things I do with my left hand for some reason, but I can't think of what they are now.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 1, 2010)

rock-ground said:


> There are probably many more right-handers. However, lefft-handers, who are the extreme minority, will use the opportunity to make themselves look like special snowflakes.
> 
> Oh, and right-handed.


Man, people who use the phrase 'special snowflake'.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 1, 2010)

Mainly right-handed, although I do a few things with my left (batting, holding a gun, putting on belts [if that's really significant...], among other things. If I'm playing traditional grip on the drums my left hand tends to be stronger, too.)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 1, 2010)

Right-handed. I'm sure there's random stuff I do with my left hand, but none of it really merits mention. My left handed handwriting is mostly legible, but that's if I go really slow. I can use a mouse with my left hand pretty easily, but it's not as precise my right hand, leading to odd misclicks.


----------



## J.T. (Aug 1, 2010)

I wasn't even sure there was a word for this (or did OP make it up?), but I'm mixed-handed. I write with my right hand, I open bottles and stuff with my left, and then some tasks I can do equally well with either. It scares my parents sometimes.


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 1, 2010)

Mixed. I'm mostly a righty, but I can weild a melee weapon in either (Though I tend to hit harder with my right), then I can shoot a pistol with both hands. Apart from that, uh.... I don't have much significance in my handly doings. D: I can use a Xbox 360 controller with only my left hand, but not with only my right.


----------



## @lex (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm a righty~ Though I try to do stuff with my left hand when I can, so it'll get some exercise and attention ^_^


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 1, 2010)

fun fact: several hundred years ago, you lefties would have been burned at the stake for witchcraft!

i'm a boring old rightie, btw.



Blackthorne Steele said:


> Mixed. I'm mostly a righty, but I can weild a melee weapon in either (Though I tend to hit harder with my right), then I can shoot a pistol with both hands.





> Age: 13


yeah um sure.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 1, 2010)

meowth, that's right!


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 1, 2010)

heavy-handed

(righty)


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 1, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> fun fact: several hundred years ago, you lefties would have been burned at the stake for witchcraft!.


I once went on a school trip to some old museumey place where we got taught as if it were back then, and they forced the lefties to use our right hands. Because of that day I can now write the & symbol and the alphabet backwards rather well with my right hand.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm a righty but there are a few things I do with mostly my left hand


----------



## Minish (Aug 1, 2010)

Mixed, in a particularly odd way.

I play guitar left-handedly, but I write right-handedly. I have _no_ idea why this is and it's really annoying, because it's hard to find left-handed guitar books and stuff. I tried to play right-handedly once and almost gave myself hand cramp. >_> My dad's the complete opposite (left-handed but plays right-handedly), and god is it irritating when he's trying to teach me stuff.

I also use the bow left-handedly. Random, but true. Most else is right-handed, but I use a computer mouse left-handedly. I can write alright with my left hand, and I think that my left hand is actually stronger.



Rasrap Smurf said:


> I once went on a school trip to some old museumey place where we got taught as if it were back then, and they forced the lefties to use our right hands.


My dad was forced to write with his right-hand (he's only 57), and he's now one of those lefties who's semi-dyslexic because of it. :/


----------



## Green (Aug 1, 2010)

i love how this thread has already caused mindfuck to two people and caused them to write 'right' instead of write


----------



## Minish (Aug 1, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> i love how this thread has already caused mindfuck to two people and caused them to write 'right' instead of write


Oh god, I didn't even notice myself do it o-o *edits furiously*


----------



## .... (Aug 1, 2010)

Mixed-handed, because I do almost everything with my right, but in tennis, I do a better backhand than normal. (I used to play tennis, not so much anymore, though.) I also hold a mini-golf club left-handed sometimes and do surprisingly well.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 1, 2010)

*is very left-handed*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 1, 2010)

Righty.

haha u r alll freeks


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 2, 2010)

Mixed, but heavier right.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 2, 2010)

Blackthorne Steele said:


> Mixed. I'm mostly a righty, but I can weild a melee weapon in either (Though I tend to hit harder with my right), then I can shoot a pistol with both hands. Apart from that, uh.... I don't have much significance in my handly doings. D: I can use a Xbox 360 controller with only my left hand, but not with only my right.


steele either you're stalking me or you're my clone.

Sometimes with thos old video game systems controllers (Nintendo 64 for example) Playing some games is awfully akward for me. Because usually shoot is the button in the middle and aim is right shoulder. So hard because I try to do both with my right.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 2, 2010)

I almost never use my left hand - when I'm drawing pictures, especially really long ones (like a four-hour one I did today that didn't turn out very well since I was distracted), I can easily forget I even have a left hand ...


----------



## Green (Aug 2, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> meowth, that's right!


OH

now i get it


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 2, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:
			
		

> yeah um sure.


I speak of nunchuks, sais and other karate stuffs. :D

But uh... why is it hard to believe that I have shot/can shoot a pistol? That's pretty common around here. :/ I've shot with eleven-year olds through 4-H. xD

@Brock

How exactly do you play with one hand? I usually have my pinkie on the left joystick, my thumb on the right, then use my index finger and ring finger for the triggers, D-pad and the main set of buttons.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 2, 2010)

Right hander, but some things I naturally ended up using my left hand for some odd reason (first thing that comes to mind are billiard games).


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 2, 2010)

> I speak of nunchuks, sais and other karate stuffs. :D


ah, that's more plausible. I thought you were talking about broadswords and shit.



> But uh... why is it hard to believe that I have shot/can shoot a pistol? That's pretty common around here. :/ I've shot with eleven-year olds through 4-H. xD


hrm, this is also true. it's a cultural thing; in England, pretty much no-one ever has a gun unless they're a criminal or a farmer. I understand that in the US, they've got much more liberal gun laws. my apologies~


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 2, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> ah, that's more plausible. I thought you were talking about broadswords and shit.
> 
> 
> hrm, this is also true. it's a cultural thing; in England, pretty much no-one ever has a gun unless they're a criminal or a farmer. I understand that in the US, they've got much more liberal gun laws. my apologies~


No, no. I've never even held a sword. I've held an Egyptian dagger, but...

Oh. I've never left the country other than an hour-long visit to Mexico, so I don't know anything about gun laws out of America. Oh, but I live next to a ton of farmers, too. xD


----------



## Minish (Aug 2, 2010)

Blackthorne Steele said:


> Oh. I've never left the country other than an hour-long visit to Mexico, so I don't know anything about gun laws out of America. Oh, but I live next to a ton of farmers, too. xD


...you need to have gone to a country to know its laws?


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 2, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> ...you need to have gone to a country to know its laws?


...basically. I'm too lazy to look things I don't care about up.


----------



## Ruby (Aug 2, 2010)

Blackthorne Steele said:


> ...basically. I'm too lazy to look things I don't care about up.


Living in London, I find this understandable.  I know nothing about gun laws for the rest of Europe, and very little even about England's own gun laws.

Edit: As goldenquagsire says, in England pretty much no one has a gun unless they're a farmer or a criminal.  And, you see, none of the criminals I know carry any guns, and my parents told me to keep away from farmers.


----------



## H-land (Aug 2, 2010)

Ruby said:


> My parents told me to keep away from farmers.


Those farmers _are_ a seedy lot.

...I'm sorry.

 I'm dominantly left handed. I'll spare you all the details.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 3, 2010)

Mostly right-handed.  I type mostly with my left hand and sometimes type one-handed (NOT LIKE THAT), though I then find backspacing to be awkward.

I switch hands pretty frequently for everything except writing, though.

[ typed this post with only the left hand then only the right ]


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 3, 2010)

Um..well.. I have swords for hands. 

In all seriousness, right handed. I can play my DS left-handed,though.


----------



## Espeon (Aug 3, 2010)

H-land said:


> Those farmers _are_ a seedy lot.
> 
> ...I'm sorry.
> 
> I'm dominantly left handed. I'll spare you all the details.


I happen to know quite a few farmers who are very friendly and are completely gun-free. They're not all "GET OFF OF MY PROPERTY!!" maniacs. :(
Most have public pathways through their fields.

I'd say I was dominantly right. I can't write very fluently with my left hand. However, I tend to be left handed when using cutlery. I'm not fussy when it comes to unscrewing bottle caps and stuff either. I'm essentially ambidextrious when playing steelpan too...


----------



## Keta (Aug 3, 2010)

As a child, I was left-handed. However, being in a small kindergarten, I noticed that all of my classmates used their right hand- and, I copied them, and I've acted like a righty most of the time.

I can write, use chopsticks, and use a mouse with both hands- though the right is more noticeably proficient. Maybe I should get back to training my left hand- I used to switch hands for taking notes in class when one hand got tired.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 3, 2010)

Ruby said:


> and my parents told me to keep away from farmers.


I'll have you know that my uncle is a very respectable farmer! He's only shot three backpackers.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 3, 2010)

Jessie said:


> Extremely left-handed. I don't use my right hand for anything.


This. I can't actually use my right hand for a lot of things, like any heavy lifting, because it's all broken and deformed and weak D:


----------



## Automata heart (Aug 6, 2010)

i'm right handed, but can type with both, but only throw a ball or do sports with my left, like archery.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm a righty, but I have to use my left hand for shooting because my right eye is lazy.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 6, 2010)

Mainly right, but slowly becoming Ambidextrous.


----------



## Strife89 (Aug 6, 2010)

Left handed. I use my right hand for several minor things, however, such as using a desktop mouse.


----------



## ... (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm ambidextrous, but originally right-handed. I learned how to use my left hand for most things after my right arm was broken in a swing accident when I was 9. I prefer writing with my right hand still, but can write with my left and do most other things with both hands.


----------



## Amfibbian (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm right handed, but I can use my left pretty well for some things, just not writing/drawing. 
My dad is Ambidextrous though. He was right handed but for some reason his school teachers were convinced he was left handed and made him use his left hand, and now he uses both equally well.


----------



## Rai-CH (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm left handed. I use my right hand whenever I play guitar or golf (which is very rarely) and I control the computer mouse with my right.
I've attempted to write with my right hand, but it hurts and generally feels uncomfortable so I've given up trying to be ambidextrous :c


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 14, 2010)

Mainly right handed. There are some things that I can do better with my left hand...but most of them are a bit...uh...private. =] Oh, and I can stir for longer with my left as well.


----------

